# McRae Campout



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Next weekend can't get here fast enough !!!!!! Have all our stuff sitting in the living room ready to load up on the boat, should be a great time !


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Reed, Jen is a hell of a woman to put up with your crap. Still a week and a half away and already you have everything piled up in the living room ready to go. It should be a great weedend. Cant wait to join you guys.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Were gettin there!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

some people from the alabama side are wondering where is the best launch to launch from to get to ft. mcrae the easiest?


----------



## KAYLEIGH E (Mar 22, 2010)

if your military sherman cove is the best if not i would go with navu point boat launch its only about 15 minutes from the fort. my wife and i are new to the forum, just bought our boat but we have lived here for 30 years. hope the info helps


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been looking forward to this for a few years now, but for some reason every year I'm out of town. Y'all don't have to much fun with out me ya' hear!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Can't wait to get some R&R and be around alot of Great People!!!! See Ya Out There!!!!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I just checked the the weather and it says 65% chance of rain thatSaturday. I hope not b/c Jen and I need a break!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

can someone fill me in on the details for the night. what should i bring, how much money should i bring, is there gonna be kayaks available to use, anything like that will be much appreciated


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

This is resort, no kayaks available for your use unless you bring one. What should you bring ? Whatever you want, IE: Tent, food, drinks, bed, toilet, water. This is camping in the rough, oh, and you may need a boat to get there.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

TWC is calling for winds from the South at 20 plus, gonna be "sporty" out there.









This is out around he 3 barge area.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

PorknBeans, don't need any money unless you plan on entering the shark tourney!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *countryjwh (22/04/2010)*some people from the alabama side are wondering where is the best launch to launch from to get to ft. mcrae the easiest?


*Galvez on Innerrity Island by Hub Stacys is a free launch, closest to Alabama. There is also Grand Lagoon State Park, there is a fee, maybe $12.00 to launch, but the vehicle left over night would be safe.*


----------



## KickinItInSD (Mar 5, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to take me out there with them? I would of course help with gas/food/drinks etc. I'm a flight school student over at NAS.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

ill second that, me and two friends need a ride and we are willing to pay for it either food or money. we wont hav much gear at all so please let us know. and is anyone bringin a kayak out


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out the other post about the tourney being cancelled this weekend due to strong winds, rain, and high seas. It will be sometime in May, we'll decide a weekend by Sunday evening.


That being said, I have plenty of room to transport you guys, Porknbeans and Kickinit, and all your gear to Fort Mcree and back for a little help on some gas money. I don't have room for extra people to fish it with us though as we would be too crowded for that since we stay out 24 hours straight, and got air matresses and such spread all over the boat, plus all of our dive gear.


So you could still make the campout, but if you wanted to form a team my girlfriend has a yak I am sure she would be willing to loan you guys for a 6 pac of beer! ( I think for people not on a boat it was 5 persons per tam limit? It's in the original post. That would be a $16 per person entry fee, and you have just as good chance catchin a winner in the surf or the pass if you guys wanted to enter.)


Let me know


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Did anyone go? Did anyone stay? It was blowing VERY hard all weekend and the sun never came out.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No, I had cancelled it last wednesday afternoon in another post, and put it up for vote forwhichweekend, but unfortunately due to the other issues besides weather, (oil), think I'm gonna indefinately call it off. To the 3 of you sent entry fees, I'll get a check out to ya


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

what about it clay?

lets reschedule

need to get away with a island full of good folks

cant just quit living

aint no earl round here


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nextstep (13/05/2010)*what about it clay?
> 
> lets reschedule
> 
> ...


+1 Clay. Let's do it before (or if) the earl gets here. I probably wouldn't enter the tournament but where else can you see Mark, that's in Nextstep not me, fall overboard?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

hell yell!:toast


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

was just thinking about this today.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well hell.

This weekend to soon. Next weekend is 21st-23rd. How ya all feel about that weekend? Since the wekend after lands back on memorial day, and I got big plans at Pensacola Beach that weekend...haa haa


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Next weekend works for us.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well we got a start!

I'll post another post up this morn to see if we can still get a group wants to do it that weekend


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

<span contentEditable=false unselectable>sounds cool to me


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

DANG!!! we'll be in Panama City at the Emerald Coast Redfish tourney.


----------

